
Scipy 1.0 released - ngoldbaum
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/scipy-user/2017-October/037357.html
======
fdej
Lots of related projects getting that long overdue major version number now.
SymPy 1.0 was released last year and I released mpmath 1.0 less than a month
ago, both projects 10 years old. SciPy's 16 years is a notch more impressive,
though. Congratulations, and thanks to the SciPy developers for their hard
work!

------
cs702
Congratulations!

Among many others, AI researchers all over the planet owe a debt of gratitude
to these guys. Python dominates in AI research, and deep learning in
particular, in part because it has a wealth of libraries like Scipy.

So, THANK YOU!

------
davesque
Scipy and numpy are both awesome. But I've always wondered what causes so many
widely used projects to hold off for so long on the 1.0 release?

~~~
Sukram21
Probably this:

 _Many of us are a bit perfectionist, and therefore are reluctant to call
something "1.0" because it may imply that it's "finished" or "we are 100%
happy with it". This is normal for many open source projects, however that
doesn't make it right._ (from the post)

~~~
davesque
Didn't catch that, thanks.

------
nurbl
Scipy+numpy made it possible for me to mostly stop using the various weird,
usually proprietary and often highly specialized data analysis applications
that are entrenched in the scientific community, and work with a nice, general
purpose programming language instead. It was wonderful!

This is close to a decade ago, it kind of blows my mind that only now scipy
1.0 is released. Not that it matters, I'm still a user, thanks team scipy!

~~~
fredley
Having spent many years writing arcane integration layers to sit between user-
facing services and the weird, usually proprietary and often highly
specialized data analysis applications that were being used to do data
processing, the ability to use the same language for everything saves years of
time, effort and complexity.

------
wiremine
> Many of us are a bit perfectionist, and therefore are reluctant to call
> something "1.0" because it may imply that it's "finished" or "we are 100%
> happy with it".

I always love to see this attitude/approach in an open source project,
especially in such a mature one like Scipy. Kudos to the team!

~~~
kgwgk
They could adapt TeX versioning scheme (latest release is 3.14159265).

~~~
jordigh
I've also seen a similar scheme on this lib. Each release just keeps adding a
nine. They're at version 0.999999999 now:

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/html5lib](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/html5lib)

~~~
jgraham
That's mostly a horrible accident though.

In retrospect what we should have done is released version 1.0 about 7 years
ago when the parser was more or less fully compliant with the spec at the time
and just been prepared to bump the version for backwards-incompatible changes
(note that at the time the conventions of semver were not as widely adopted as
they are now).

What actually happened was we planned a 1.0 release, and so made a series of
"final" pre-1.0 version numbers like 0.90, 0.99,etc. and then kept finding one
more thing to do, coupled with a decreasing amount of time working on it, and
finally spec changes that we didn't keep up with. There certainly wasn't any
TeX-like intent to converge on a number, just a series of decisions that
seemed reasonable at the time, but had an overall effect that was ridiculous.

------
oddeyed
It's really momentous that at LAST there is a Windows binary distribution
available on PyPI. `pip install scipy numpy matplotlib` finally just works
when you install Python on Windows.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
For years I used Gohlkes installers/wheels[0] to install a great deal of libs
on windows easily, SciPy amongst them. For a few packages, it still is the
best alternative.

[0]
[http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/](http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/)

~~~
fredley
It's still a bit scary to me that one of the lynchpins of Python Data
Processing remains, to some extent, to be this page.

~~~
oneweekwonder
You only need it if you cannot use a *nix?

So a lynchpins for the Windows Python Data Processing community?

~~~
radix07
Sadly not everyone can live in a *nix environment. Supporting Windows
developers is a pretty damn big lynchpin...

